# du broadband in Arabian Ranches



## stu-art (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking to move to Arabian Ranches later this year and I have a couple of questions about how du broadband works in that development. I'm assuming du is the only provider so please tell me if that's a bad assumption to start from 

It looks like du provides a router to new customers - does anyone know what make/model it is? Or is it something generic?

Has anyone succeeded in throwing whatever they provide in the bin and replacing it with their own wireless router? Or is it fine to keep the du box, and extend it with a wireless bridge?

I know these are easy questions to answer when I get there but I like to plan ahead. In the UK my ADSL wireless router runs a custom firmware and I'm trying to figure out if I need to get rid, and perhaps even build a new cable router before I move?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

stu-art said:


> Hello, I'm looking to move to Arabian Ranches later this year and I have a couple of questions about how du broadband works in that development. I'm assuming du is the only provider so please tell me if that's a bad assumption to start from
> 
> It looks like du provides a router to new customers - does anyone know what make/model it is? Or is it something generic?
> 
> ...


Currently in the Ranches using my Apple Airport and bridges. No issues whatsoever. Cat cable direct from the wall socket to the router. Wireless through out after that. 2G &5G


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You just get an activated socket in the wall. Standard Ethernet port. Plug in what you want. It's not complex. 

Don't over think it. If you want to use your own box then do so - plug and play and leave the DNS to Du.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Didn't understand the first two posts but have lived in AR for two years with du and wifi and all is well.

Never heard of Apple Airport, bridges or custom firmware but can watch TV and have broadband.


----------



## stu-art (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you folks. Very reassuring


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm no expert and we have Etisalat but we don't use what came with the connection, however, I've kept everything in case it has to be returned when the contract is terminated.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ditto Roxtec Blue. 

A couple of suggestions for when you move. Get them to connect all or at least as many of the network ports as possible as they will tell you they will connect 2 or 3 and you will later find you need more. 

Expect to need 2 wireless networks, the villas are concrete so unless you have an incredibly powerful router then you will need at least 2 (laptops around my house can see all of the networks phones typically can't).

For reference we had our DU connected at the end of January and we received a D-link 816l which is pretty decent.


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys

Just confirming... the Du Talk/Surf/Watch page implies they provide a Wifi Router/switch, so it's not just a RG45 point against the wall (I saw someone leave a Du shop yesterday with a D-Link box, does anyone know the current model being handed out). If they do thats great, because then covers down stairs and I can use my existing one thats in the container for upstairs.

The ADSL link to the house, is it still copper based (via a RG11 plug) or do they run Fiber into the Telco box in the house. 

As for the DNS. on which device to do they run this, on their provided Wifi Router/switch ? I tend to control this in my house between some devices assigned static addresses like printers and NAS's and allowing all the mobile devices like laptops and cell phones to run DHCP.

Maybe someone that got Du installed recently can post some pics of the equipment installed.

Does anyone know if Arabian Ranches 2 is the same, as they are new Du might have changed their installation options.

G


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

georgelza said:


> Guys
> 
> Just confirming... the Du Talk/Surf/Watch page implies they provide a Wifi Router/switch, so it's not just a RG45 point against the wall (I saw someone leave a Du shop yesterday with a D-Link box, does anyone know the current model being handed out).
> 
> ...




Just got a D-Link DIR 816l with my new Du account - works fine , no issues


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

Do they run DHCP service on the Router/Switch with the d-link supplied or offsite?

G


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

Would be interesting to hear what people experience are with Du in AR, I'm looking at the 24/6 Mbps package.

Will most probably get streaming via magicbox and OSN via a dish.

G


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

DHCP is handled by the router


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi TT

Ye, thats the norm to run DHCP on the on premiss Router.

I've just seen some threads where it is implied the router is not on site, they just provide a active network point to plum into a on premiss switch that connects all the on premiss physical points and also provide a Wifi network.

I prefer to have on premiss router where I can control my DHCP configuration etc.

I'm going to run the Du as a router only (with DHCP service), and disable the WiFi service, I got 2 TP-Link Acher C7 switches that I will connect to it in addition to a 32 port 1Gb switch. 

All physical points will plum into the 32 port, and then all the wifi is done via the upstairs and downstairs Archers, 

The routing table this way is handled by the D-Link in addition to running DHCP service.

G


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

georgelza said:


> Hi TT
> 
> Ye, thats the norm to run DHCP on the on premiss Router.
> 
> ...


Thats a waste of a perfectly good explanation to a bunch of people who really don't care 

Nor will the Du guy - he'll ask you which ports in the villa you want activated and you'll get what you're given


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

Twowheelsgood.

Not a problem, will do it myself, just need the admin password of the router.

G



twowheelsgood said:


> Thats a waste of a perfectly good explanation to a bunch of people who really don't care
> 
> Nor will the Du guy - he'll ask you which ports in the villa you want activated and you'll get what you're given


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck with that. 

Its probably on its default setting but don;t be surprised if they laugh at you asking for the password.


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

... I get feeling thy don't like sharing...

.. will have to try and explain I want to disable, change, admin the SSID and access list etc. and hope they get warm fuzzy that I know what I"m doing.

G


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Laughable. You really aren't used to this place evidently. You are buying a port from them and that's it. You would get the same reply from any other operator.

I don't know you obviously but I wouldn't give you it as I don't have to. Learn your place in the buying relationship. !


----------



## georgelza (Sep 30, 2015)

... friendly...

ok.

G


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

georgelza said:


> ... friendly...
> 
> ok.
> 
> G


Not a case of being unfriendly but statement of fact. Rules that apply elsewhere don't necessarily apply here. You can only manage what you can manage...........


----------

